# 2015 Hoyt Bows...



## huckhgh (May 16, 2014)

When will they start releasing their new bows? I am wanting to buy a new bow for my wedding anniversary in June and don't want to buy a 2014 if the 2015s are right around the corner.

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## deast1988 (May 16, 2014)

I think November! Not 100 percent though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 16, 2014)

Last time the new 2014 Hoyt bows were announced on Oct. 17th, 2013.

Seems like Hoyt usually announces their new bows in the Fall around the 2nd or 3rd week of October. 



http://forums.bowhunting.com/equipment-reviews/54452-2014-hoyt-bows.html


AND/OR


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2109491


----------



## alligood729 (May 16, 2014)

Yep, usually around October.....


----------



## huckhgh (May 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll probably just go with a 2014 model then. I'm thinking about one of the carbon spyders. They look FAST 

Is there a reason companies don't release them before the season starts?


----------



## j53 (May 19, 2014)

you will see them on the net in late Oct usually around the last week... then they will hit the shops first of Nov


----------



## huckhgh (May 19, 2014)

Where's the best place to shoot one of the Carbon Sypder's in or around Walton, Newton, Gwinnett?

I've heard the guy over at the Ace in Social Circle is good.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2014)

Ace home center in social circle.


----------



## Kris87 (May 19, 2014)

huckhgh said:


> Where's the best place to shoot one of the Carbon Sypder's in or around Walton, Newton, Gwinnett?
> 
> I've heard the guy over at the Ace in Social Circle is good.



They have plenty of CS30's and CS Turbos in stock.  I bought a CS34, special ordered, and had it in 3 weeks.


----------

